# Need help with Saudi market analysis



## stock man (9 March 2006)

hello guys 

we have problem in saudi market we have a hard correction from 25/2/2006 if any one can analyse the index chart i thank you.

this is a history data from first 2005 to 8/3/2006 :

http://www.gulfbase.com/site/interface/arabic/Temp/GB-EOD-TASI.FULL-YTD-08-03-2006.TXT

Regards.


----------



## Ann (9 March 2006)

Hi Stock Man

Here is a link to some market commentary about the fall recently experienced...

http://www.menafn.com/updates/research_center/Saudi_Arabia/Weekly/ccfi040306.pdf

Then this.....
_Saudi shares fall 3.77%
Saudi Arabia: Wednesday, March 08 - 2006 at 15:02
Saudi shares tumbled 3.77% today, as a recent market correction trend appears to be picking up pace. The all-share index lost 684.07 points to reverse back through the 18,000 points-mark and close down 684.07 points at 17,455.89. The industrial sector led the retreat, losing 4.35%._

This is the best I can do with a chart for you Stock Man


----------



## stock man (10 March 2006)

thanks for you attention and your analysis my friend.


----------



## Ann (14 March 2006)

Hi Stockman,

I don't think it was a very good chart I was looking at....not up to date...

Here is the site where it came from with some news links as well....

http://www.ameinfo.com/financial_markets/Saudi_Arabia

Hope all is well for you.

Ann


----------

